# Pathfinder RPG: An Age of Woes and Shattered Shields



## Jello Biafra (Feb 2, 2010)

In a land of tall cedar forests and running plains, the autumn rains have come early. A cold wind has rushed from the frozen north, biting at the flesh of farmer and tradesmen alike. The unfriendly winds tear away cloaks, and herd brave and vile alike to take shelter in doors. "The gods are angry" some whisper, "Our sacrifices were not enough." Others repent of their wickedness. Still, the harsh weather does not relent.

In this city of Amalek, capital of an empire stretching far to the four winds, there are more pressing concerns than just the weather. Amalek is at war with enemies to the south; the desert tribes that had long nipped at the empire's heels have been finally united. The battles are far off from the capital, but they draw the full attention of the Amalekite military. New troubles have also risen, a world away in the domains of the far north.

Reports of attacks have slowly filtered into the capital. The Northmen are troubled by a force they cannot meet. "A hate from old times" has descended upon them, as they claim. A problem not too great to be dealt with by hired sword and sorcery, the Sultan decides.

A call for mercenaries is put out throughout the capital city, for experienced adventurers to investigate these strange happenings, and if need be, deal with them directly. Our party, a motley crew of adventurers, meet at the Marshallry to snatch up one of these lucrative mercenary contracts.

(map coming soon)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2010)

(Are we supposed to know each other already?)

Tyler arrived at the Marshallry walking cautiously, somewhat jumpy from the crowds in the city.  At a glance he was fairly average man, not too tall, not too short.  Black hair cut short above dark brown eyes both complementing the light tan of his skin.

He was dressed in tanned leather armor, well cared for but of little value.  He carried a long spear, a polearm more suited for infantry than adventurer, in one hand as he walked, a second shorter spear more suited for the phalanx was strapped across his back.

He spoke, his voice broken and somewhat hesitant as if it has been a while since he last used it, "Is this where the recruiting is for the issues in the North?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ken, ignorant in the ways of barter and negotiation, stays near the back of the group as Tyler announces himself and negotiations begin. All three conflicts where likely to draw the attention of his brothers and knew that eventually this would bring him into conflict with them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2010)

Flynn threaded his way through the crowd at the Marshallry, trying to avoid stepping on any toes. He wore studded leather armor, and while there was a common, well worn fiddle across his back, nobody could mistake him for a naive city minstrel. A crossbow was slung across his back and a rapier was at his side, positioned as to allow it to be drawn with maximum speed. He flashed a quick smile at a pretty girl but didn't wait to see her reaction, instead pressing forward towards the registration zone. 

"Is this where the recruiting is for the issues in the North?" He heard someone ask. He turned to see a younger man with two spears strapped across his back. 

"I second that." Flynn said, sidling his way into the conversation with a grin. "'M broke, as usual. Need some cash, am I right?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 3, 2010)

A man, dressed in flowing silk robes decorated with sashes of brilliant colors, turns to Tyler. He wears an ivory hilted scimitar on his belt. From the immaculate scabbard and the man's dress, you can tell this man is part of the Sultan's personal bodyguard. "Ah yes, we're doing recruitment here. How many men can I put you and troop down for? We're giving out one hundred gold sign-on bonuses to anyone who recruits to the auxiliaries. Going wage is 8 gold a week, plus any plunder you might lawfully take fulfilling your duties"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2010)

"What?  Men?  Troop?"  Tyler stuttered, "I'm not a commander, I just heard, they said I was supposed to."  He paused a moment and took a breath, trying to compose himself.  "I'm not a soldier, sir.  But people in town said to come here if I aws interested in going north."  He fidgeted under the looks of the others, obviously not comfortable being the center of attention.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

Vicarra might have been the  most hauntingly beautiful sight for miles. A dagger jutted through the crown of her black hair, holding it up and forming a slight bump. Her skin was like newly fallen snow and her  attire boasted the colors of autumn; dull oranges, shades bistre and yellow browns.  She was adorned with a makeshift circlet of sticks woven around one another. It hung down so that it was just above her green eyes. 

A stone dangled from her necklace, a piece of quartz or some kind of crystal and she wore and off-the-shoulders dress that was stitched so that there was an inch of space in-between the seams. 

The dress fanned down int a tattered bottom that dragged behind her as she wafted through the room. All over the outfit, on every place that it seemed she could, she had secured little charms, bits of sticks woven into shapes familiar to the arcane-trained eye.  On the bare skin of her left shoulder there was a black, beady eyed bird perched--its head twitching and turning from side to side in rapid whips and ticks. 

She stopped, planting her staff in the ground with a dull thud. Her fist balled so tight near the top that her skin grew paler, though moments before that would have seemed impossible. 

Carefully, she slipped a bit of food from a pouch at her side and fed it to the bird on her shoulder, "It would appear that this is the place, Muninn," she said to the bird. 

Muninn ate hastily and when Vicarra heard someone speak of going North, a smile spread over her delicate features. She looked at Tyler, pointed to him and then looked to the man in the cloak whom he had addressed, "I too am interested in passage North, a woman could only be too careful as to not end up on the trails alone in these trying times."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ken's attire did little to betray his training. He wore dark pants and a thick leathery jacket. Clothes that were well suited for travel but offered little in the way of protection. His hair was short, but wild and his dark eyes held a note solemn seriousness.

Deciding to speak up, Ken explained, "I believe we are all here by individually. But I see no reason why we can't travel together starting now."

"On the other hand Miss," he said in regards to Vicarra, "If you have no intention of signing on, I see no reason why we couldn't escort you for a fee."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

The raven at her shoulder arched its wings up around its body as if to make itself appear slightly bigger. It side stepped just a couple of steps before Vicarra reached up and touched it on the head, "Shh," she chided it. Then she turned back to the man who had addressed her, glancing him over once before proceeding with her reply, "I've not much to offer in the way of monetary items and I was hoping to make a spare coin or two with some of the work put forth by the Sultan--though as I said before, I'm not opposed to being with a group."

"There are talents I've never been one to concern myself with," she pointed to another man, "Like that gentlemen is probably trained with sword and shield and I'm sure that you've some skill that could prove helpful to a group."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ken answers her question in a serious manner, "My fists strike with the power of a war clubs, and yet my hands are agile enough to deflect an arrow that would hit me in mid flight."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

"Ah, well I see. I am a student of magic, both the practical and the more mundane," she reached up and touched the raven's head. "And this is Muninn--my companion."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 4, 2010)

"Oh, a magic user?" the soldier said. "Excellent. We have need of those to go up north as well. The Diadem would pay handsomely for you services, my lady." He takes Vicarra's hand, and stoops to place a gentlemanly kiss upon it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

The gesture is accepted by Vicarra, though she rolls her eyes in a way that might not be visible to the soldier. "If there's payment to be had for my services, then I will gladly accept," she said. "Though, there will be a need for more of a group."

((going to bed))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyler turned hesitantly to the forming group, "I was a a page for a time, doing errands for my liege lord.  I took care of his horses mostly, I like horses."  He pauses a second, face lost in memories before shaking his head to clear it, "the spirits bade me to go North, investigate what was happening there.  They taught me some tricks, I'm sure I'd prove useful."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 5, 2010)

"That's excellent," the soldier continued. "We'll take anyone who signs up. Since you're all wanting to head up north, you can sign on to the same group and travel together."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 5, 2010)

"I'm fine with that," Ken says as he steps forward to sign whatever is he needs to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyler spoke of Spirits and it heightened Vicarra's interest for a moment. Her eyes flashed upward to glance at him and then she looked back down to hide her gaze. 

On her shoulder, Muninn opened his wings and let out a slight hiss but she chided the bird. "You shall count me in, too," she said calmly. "A small band like this should be perfect for travel to the Northlands."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 5, 2010)

"Excellent!"

The soldier pulls out some parchment clearly scrawled with a contract, and shows the party to the ink wells and pens. He then tries his damndest to get the attention of a forth person who has been standing in line, staring off into space, but it is to no avail so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2010)

"Well, I guess I should hitch a ride too then." Flynn said, signing his own name on the parchment. "I like this group thing. Gives me more people to hide behind." He glanced up and down the rest of the party, eyes lingering on the arcane symbols Vicarra wore. Frowning, he racked his brains to see if her remembered any. 

Check Knowldge (Arcana)

Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

(Swear about that one, I got lucky)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Vicarra elects to sign the contract too, moving forward to do so. As she starts to write her name, the bird opens his wing as if to caw but instead words flow out of his mouth, "Don't forget to sign my name...you could just let me sign my own damn name though too..." 

She mutters as she finishes, without signing the raven's name, "You can't write," her words are part growl, part whisper. 

_The arcane symbols on her are mostly protection ones, pentagrams and runes that stand for things like Fire, Water, Wind...they seem to have little rhyme or reason to them. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyler added his signature with the rest, "yes, group, good."  He backed away after signing, eyes unconsciously low trying to deny the crowd.  "When do we head out?"  The street would be better, less crowded.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

"I would say we should leave as soon as we can, get the jump on things so that we can make sure to do them correctly," she said still standing off to the side of the table where the sign up list was.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyler nods and edges back towards a wall slightly, "yes, lets.  Too many voices in the city.  The road should be better, more peaceful.  And the sooner we get to the North the sooner I can learn what I am supposed to."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2010)

Vicarra's eyes widened and she looked over at Tyler with a hint of curiosity, "Learned what you're supposed to?" she repeated his last statement in a puzzled tone. "What do you think you're supposed to learn? Some greater purpose?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyler shrugged, "if I knew that then I wouldn't have to go.  The spirits told me it would be important for me."  He shrugged again dismissively before continuing, "I suppose either way I will learn it in my own time when I am meant to.  Then I can return to them."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ken grunted when he heard Tyler's explanation, "Then the spirits send you to battle. There is going to be a good deal of fighting in the north. Are you sure you aren't communing with evil spirits trying to lure you into an early grave?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2010)

"Well that's kind of a pessimistic way to look at it, isn't it?" Flynn asked. "Perhaps the spirits, whoever...whatever they are, simply need our young friend here to perform a certain task. One that only he can perform."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyler considered the monks words a moment, "well that depends, what is 'evil' exactly?  Can something not of this world really fit any label man wants to give them?"  He rubs his chin a moment thinking more.  "Besides, even if they were out simply to harm me, they have had ample chances to do so in the last few years."

Turning to the bard he again shrugged, "Whatever it is they want me to learn will reveal itself eventually.  It's only a matter of waiting until it does."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2010)

Flynn shrugged. "It's your life. But I don't see how you can stand it. Following your life, making your choices based on what others tell you? It would drive me quite mad, I think. True freedom is hard to come by, why would you ever sacrifice it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2010)

"Why would you say I'm not free?  I'm not bound to anyone, I follow the directions of the spirits because I want to."  Tyler balked back under the weight of all the attention, and dropped his voice to more of a mumble, "the spirits treated me better than my parents ever did, why shouldn't I listen to their advice?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

It may have seemed, to anyone watching at least, that Vicarra wasn't paying them any intention. She had her back to them and was tinkering with a trinket on her necklace. But as Tyler professed his freedom, she let out a slight stammering chuckle, "People think that just because they have the illusion of choice, they're free---I'd say none of us really ever have any choice."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 8, 2010)

Vicarra's response draws his attention to the elf. Her remark reminded him of his own situation and the troubles that lied ahead. As they walked and he was thinking on the subject, Ken retrieved a red cord from his belongings. "Truer words are rarely said," replied the monk as he held the cord up for the others to see, "Coincidentally, my fate is tied to that of eleven others. It is probably best if none of you are aware of the details. If should you see anyone carrying a cord, or several cords similar to this one, but perhaps of a different colors, avoid approach them and talk to me as soon as you can. It is my destiny to fight those possessing the other cords to the death."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2010)

Flynn smiled a little at the elf's comment. That kind of statement was something Chance would've told him, after a long night of drinking and gambling...which usually meant drinking and losing all the money they had earned that day. "But don't you see? You always have a choice. There's no such thing as fate, it's simply an excuse for those to timid to control their own destiny."

He turned to the monk. "For example. Say I went across the world and found one of the men you seek. Say, theoretically, I attempt to kill this person. Are you saying he cannot be killed because he has not yet fought you? That's foolish."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 8, 2010)

"I wouldn't say that at all," Ken explained, "The goal is to gather the threads. The other original thread bearers are my brothers, of which I am the youngest and weakest. There are also others outside of my brothers who would want the threads for themselves. The threads bear no special properties on their own. They are important for determining a method of determining the heir to a greater power. Holding the threads make you a target to the others who seek the threads. That is all you need to know."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

"Chance and fate could be nothing more than an illusion to give the false sense of security that one is in charge of his or her own destiny. I could cast a seemingly random incantation right now, but there's no one who's the wiser to say that it wasn't meant to be and that this entire conversation, this meeting, these seemingly meaningless existences that we lead aren't preordained in the halls of fate," Vicarra said it all as if she had rehearsed the entire thing. 

Muninn hopped down from her shoulder, opening his wings slightly to slow his descent. He scoffed at her, "She's a talkative bitch, isn't she?" 

In her annoyance she swatted the bird with her stick, knocking him side. "Just remember who feeds you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2010)

"Ah, but that's no fun." Flynn said, chuckling at the elf's Raven. "You say that none can say, with absolute certainty, that fate and destiny aren't preordained. But none can say, with absolute certainty, that everything is left to chance, to an individual's choices. It isn't giving yourself a false sense of security, it's waking up and accepting that you are responsible for your actions, and the actions you take have consequences."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 9, 2010)

The soldier finishes shuffling some papers before placing an inking of the imperial seal upon the party's contract. The parchment is then rolled up, and sealed with a wax impression of the imperial seal. "I do not know which of you wishes to carry the contract. However, if you should run into trouble with the provincial authorities, or need the help of His Majesty's Army, simply present the seal. Here are your signing bonuses, one hundred gold each."

He draws the party out of the crowd, into a quieter back ally. "Your task is to travel to the far north, into the land of the Thane. There, you will report to Prince Svein, a vassal of His Majesty, in the city of Mournhelm. He will tell you of what troubles his principality."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well since there didn't seem to be any takers, Ken pocketed his portion of their new-found wealth and took possession of the scroll.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

The carrying of a contract sounded to Vicarra like more responsibility than she wanted to invest in this little arrangement, "He would be better to carry it," she said finally. "I don't plan on making all of this a long term arrangement and best someone who is going to be around longer do such things." 

She kept her arms folded, body language closed and didn't bother to really look directly at anyone. Meanwhile, Muninn was looking all around, his dark feathered head darting from person to person as he watched them closely.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2010)

"Well then I suppose we're all set!" Flynn said, grinning and clapping his hands together. "Northward! To Thane!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

With a sideways glance, Vicarra put her hand over her face in embarrassment, "What've I gotten myself into?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Without saying as much, Ken was thinking the same thing. He hoped the trip up north would pass quickly and without incident.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2010)

((Insert standard EvilMoogle apology for vanishing here, real life/Mod duties/other random excuses have kept me too busy to post))

Tyler took his bonus with a barely concealed sense of awe, it was more money than he had dreamed of having.  Not that he had much use for money.  "Yes, let us go.  How far is it to the north lands?  Should we buy provisions before we leave?  I don't think Sleipnir can feed all of us."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

"Not a bad idea," Ken said, "Perhaps while we're at it we should buy a map and plan the trip. I have enough supplies for a few days, but I'm not sure how long we're going to have to travel between stops."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 17, 2010)

((*pulls out cattle prod*))

It's late afternoon now. The party will have time to buy any goods they might wish to take on their journey before setting out at first light the next day.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Vicarra waits idly by to leave with the group, she doesn't have money to spend on anything so she waits where ever it is they planned to leave from.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 17, 2010)

((Vicarra didn't get the 100gp signing bonus?))

Tyler doesn't have the faintest idea of what to spend the vast fortune he finds himself with on, so he'll just hold on to it for now.  "I think I'll find an inn with a quiet room myself.  Where should we meet in the morning?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((She didn't notice it or she forgot, but Hell I am a Witch, I can't need much anyway))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2010)

"I don't think I need much beyond what I already have honestly." Flynn said, checking his pockets and pack to make sure nothing was missing. "I suppose we should meet here when we're all ready to go, as we all know where this is and should be able to get here no problem. Agreed?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

After a long wait, it seemed that no one was willing to put their money to much use. Vicarra browses around a bit but can't find anything desirable at the shops. When she returns to the group, she takes a stern initiative with the rest of the group.

"We've waited around long enough--we weren't paid to go North just so we could stand around here in town all day," she tells them, "We best get a move on before today turns into tomorrow."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ken tries to secure a good map, when the others are ready he is too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Vicarra places her hands on her hips as the time that it takes her traveling partners to return seems to go on and on. Finally when she sees them gathered back at the meeting spot, she makes the choice for them. "We're pulling out---I'd like to get out and get through this mess as soon as we can." 

She will lead the group herself since no one else seems to want to. With her Raven on arm and her staff in hand she walks ahead of them, turning back to coax them along every so often.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 1, 2010)

It is mid afternoon by now, and if the party chooses to leave now, they should be able to make significant progress before nightfall. The country in this region is arid, but tolerably so, and the tall stands of cedar forests and abundance of trade routes should mean shelter is reasonably easy to find.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyler's mood seems to relax quite a bit once they leave the city.  Once they clear the crowds he calls for Vicarra to pause, "just a moment, please!"  He walks off to the side of the road, "we're outside now my friend will travel with is."

Without pausing to explain himself he begins tracing a circle in the ground with the butt of his spear.  The ground glows where he draws and he expertly traces various runes and symbols within the circle.  After a short time he stops and calls out, "come to me Sleipnir, Lord of Horses!"

The light of the circle flares as he speaks, the ground seems to rumble with the echo of a thousand hoofbeats.  A chill blast of hits the edge of the wind and a wisp of frost blows in from nowhere.  Upon the frost rides Sleipnir...

...A small pony.  He shimmers silver and his hooves let off a fine mist of frost but otherwise seems to be a somewhat normal pony or young horse.

Tyler rubs the pony's nose affectionally.  "We're headed north Sleipnir, these are my new friends that are going with me."  Sleipnir considers the other party members a moment then shakes his head and lets out a whinny.

((Technically SRD gives no indication of how this is supposed to look or work other than it takes 1 minute, so I'm using some liberties in favor of flair.  If it's a problem *shrug*  "I summon Sleipnir" ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2010)

Flynn looks at Sliepnir, impressed. "That's...pretty cool." He admits, watching the horse to see what it does. "How intelligent is it? Is it magical or something?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyler nods enthusiastically, "he's as smart as you or I.  This isn't actually the real Sleipnir, just a little part that I can pull forth.  He's one of the spirits, I've always liked horses and I guess Sleipnir took a liking to me because of it.  He looks after me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Vicarra watches as the little horse comes following Tyler up to the road. She looks the thing over curiously and grimaces, "So you summon creatures like this often?" she asked slightly scared to touch the horse or get too closely to it. 

Muninn however is a little braver and hops down to give the horse a closer look.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 1, 2010)

After about two hours of travel north through the rolling hills of the steppes, the highway comes to a fork. The main highway, well traveled and well patrolled, curves westward. According to the map, it will head this way for some time, meeting a few minor villages as it follows the Uruk River, until it reaches the major city of Jericho, some three days travel west by northwest. This will lead the party significantly off course, and add days to their journey.

The northern fork is much less travelled, as can plainly be seen, and according to the map, it winds through cedar forests for a good two days walking distance, before leading to one of the few serviceable bridges across the Uruk River. However, it is a good deal more direct than the westerly route.

Knowledge (Local) checks all around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2010)

Vicarra Knowledge Nature: 
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)

(don't have local)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Flynn Knowledge local

Roll(1d20)+9:
11,+9
Total:20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2010)

Tyler Knowledge: Local (Untrained)
1d20+3
2+3 = 5 (oddly appropriate given his characterization so far)

Sleipnir Knowledge: Local (Also untrained)
1d20-2
4-2 = 2


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vicarra Knowledge Nature:
> 1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
> 
> (don't have local)





Nicodemus said:


> Flynn Knowledge local
> 
> Roll(1d20)+9:
> 11,+9
> Total:20


Remember guys, the max number of ranks in a skill at first level is equal to your level in Pathfinder.


EvilMoogle said:


> Tyler Knowledge: Local (Untrained)
> 1d20+3
> 2+3 = 5 (oddly appropriate given his characterization so far)
> 
> ...


Moogle, you realize that there are trees north of you. And that there's some grass south of you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Remember guys, the max number of ranks in a skill at first level is equal to your level in Pathfinder.



Yep. 

+4 INT
+1 Ranks
+3 Class skill
+1 Bardic Knowledge
+9 Total


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ken doesn't have Knowledge Local so he can't roll for it, But he does have knowledge history if it can be applied.

Knowledge History
5+5=10


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2010)

((Untrained Knowledge checks are straight up intelligence checks in most cases. But since History might apply, I will let you use it at a penalty))

Strongarm, Ken has the vague inkling that something important may have happened here in the past. The geography of this region is pretty varied, and the rough, hilly forested terrain of the northerly direction has been been the site of guerilla warfare in ages past.

Nicodemus, your character knows that the Northern route, while significantly faster, could be dangerous. The remoteness from major centers of power plus the terrain make it a perfect place for highwaymen to ambush travellers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ken informs group about what he can recall of the area to the north saying, "The area north of us has been home to guerilla fighters in the past. Might have something to do with why there aren't any towns in the area."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Remember guys, the max number of ranks in a skill at first level is equal to your level in Pathfinder.
> 
> Moogle, you realize that there are trees north of you. And that there's some grass south of you.



((I have an INT of 20 which is +5 then I have one rank in the skill and its +3 for being a class skill so I know ))

Vicarra will just roll an INT check then: 
   1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2010)

"Well we've got two routes from here." Flynn said, pointing on the map. "We can take this northern path, which will be significantly faster. It won't be very safe though. Nobody around here is scary enough to keep order, and the terrain is perfect for ambushes, so it's a big hangout for bandits and raiders." He looked the part over, particularly Ken. "But you guys look like you could handle yourselves in a fight. And possibly me as well."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ken thought for a moment and said out loud, "In that case, we have an important decision to make. There is a good chance that bandits are aware of the payouts that have been given to people heading north. Bandits have probably already ambushed people heading north who have chosen to take that route. Robbing people carrying 100 gold pieces each is probably good business."

"On the other hand, bandits have likely killed or captured several people who are supposed to be going north, and will likely continue to until they are dealt with. That  will undermine our efforts in the process since a good portion our reinforcements sent north would be ambushed on the way, and each time bandits are successful, we have fewer people helping us succeed in our goals in the north."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2010)

"I say we take the northern path."  Tyler speaks up to the group.  "It's faster, so we can find out what we need to do sooner.  And--  and it just doesn't seem right for bandits to be causing problems when there are so many other things going on."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 4, 2010)

As the party continues further north, they wind through the dirt path and cedar forests, the sun begins to set. After a few hours of travel, it's nearly dark. Pressing on further in the dark is going to be slow. And the map doesn't indicate any roadhouses or ins within a reasonable distance of the party's current position.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Vicarra sighed, "I was going to suggest we just burn these woods down, if there's dangers in them why even face it..." 

"It looks like we're going to have to set up camp here for the night," Muninn said. "I'll take a flight out, see if there's anything lurking about," the Raven said. 

The bird jumped off the perch on her arm and took to the skies, disappearing into the darkness. He will fly a mile out in a circle looking for potential dangers and other things of interest. 

*Muninn's Perception Check:*
   1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 5, 2010)

"I also thought about setting fire to the forest," Ken admitted, "but then I realized that destroying forest would probably simply drive bandits out of the forest rather than stop problem completely. Once the fires stopped they would simply return to menace this place again."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2010)

Flynn shrugged. "I am personally against remodeling the landscape through massive fire. But I guess if you guys really want to then more power towards you. I'm certainly not gonna stop you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2010)

"A fire?" Tyler said hesitantly, "even if that was sure to deal with the bandits, couldn't that easily get out of hand?"

"Better that we make camp for the night.  Sleipnir can keep watch, he's good at spotting things."

((Sleipnir has darkvision to 60' and has a perception roll of +13.  Yeah, +13, really.))


----------

